# Lets put together an accurate layoff list. Help me, PLEASE!



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

We all know that the CS layoff list is not accurate. Please send me a PM of what officers you know of that have been hired that are on the layoff list so I can post a more accurate # of how many officers are actually on the list. Please also tell me in a PM if you know of any departments that are laying off officers so I can put up a RUMORED or to be layoff list #. I would like to do this so hopefulls may have an idea of how many officers there are ahead of them and also I would like to post a more accurate # so full time officers facing a layoff may know how many others they are competing with on the list for peace of mind. I for 1 know of 3 officers on the list that are rehired, yet they still are on the list. Your participation would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ExtraMedium (Oct 2, 2008)

That's a TALL order. Good luck broseph.


----------

